# Jim Parsons - Deadline Studio portraits by Michael Buckner during Sundance Film Festival - January 21, 2018 (3x)



## Pezzie92 (27 Feb. 2018)




----------



## baby12 (30 Apr. 2018)

thank you!!!


----------



## xtinadaily (9 Dez. 2018)

thank you!!!!


----------



## aldo (18 Jan. 2019)

thank you !!!


----------

